# Meat eaters, do you ever feel guilt about eating meat?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Some of the time.

It's not because I think killing an animal for food is wrong, that's just the way nature works, it's just that I don't like the modern factory-farm approach to raising food animals. The conditions under which the animals live are pretty horrible. I now eat mostly non-farmed stuff like grass-fed beef, fish, etc.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

matt404 said:


> Some of the time.
> 
> It's not because I think killing an animal for food is wrong, that's just the way nature works, it's just that I don't like the modern factory-farm approach to raising food animals. The conditions under which the animals live are pretty horrible. I now eat mostly non-farmed stuff like grass-fed beef, fish, etc.


 :ditto

Otherwise, I am not against meat eating (even though I am a vegetarian).


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel guilty every time I eat meat, I don't know why I don't just go vegetarian. Lazy I guess. Oh and because animals are friggin' tasty.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes...I don't eat a whole lot of meat anymore at all though, I've almost became vegetarian.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

All the time. I would be a vegetarian if it weren't for chicken. It's always my downfall. mmm chicken.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

damn them for being so yummy. damn them


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

The earth has room for all gods creatures ...





Right next to my mashed potatoes :lol 


but I have to admit that factory -mass meat production system is utterly (pun intended) gross and cruel.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

I answered no. I wonder if the vegetarians here ever feel quilt about eating meat.

I am an omnivore that is what I evolved to do, eat meet and veggies. It is my destiny. 

Why would one feel quilty about eating food?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

U.P.Kev said:


> I answered no. I wonder if the vegetarians here ever feel quilt about eating meat.
> 
> I am an omnivore that is what I evolved to do, eat meet and veggies. It is my destiny.
> 
> Why would one feel quilty about eating food?


I hear this argument a lot. It breaks down pretty fast though.

For example, rape might be an evolved reproductive strategy, as it has been documented in other animals. Does that make it anymore right to do?


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It seems right to eat meat. It doesn't seem right to rape.

But it is wrong to treat animals as if they have no feelings. I eat fish, but that's it as far as meat. I avoid dairy.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

I feel bad when people throw out good food. Because there are starving people out there. Because poor animals die for nothing if when we waste it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Rufus said:


> It seems right to eat meat. It doesn't seem right to rape.
> 
> But it is wrong to treat animals as if they have no feelings. I eat fish, but that's it as far as meat. I avoid dairy.


I only wanted to show that the "we evolved that way so it's ok" line of thought doesn't get too far. I didn't mean to make a moral comparison betweeen eating meat and rape.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I eat meat without guilt.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> All the time. I would be a vegetarian if it weren't for chicken. It's always my downfall. mmm chicken.


I know what you mean!!! ...I love chicken -always have!!

I went vegetarian for a while there last year.

...then I went to Italy (need I say more?! :lol ).

Add the fact that my parents have been making this *absolutely delicious * pancetta (cured pork). ....aw!!-And I was all set to give pork (and beef) up for good!!

...My other problem is: duck. ...I love ducks as an animal: so feisty and with such personality. ...But they taste soooo good!! -i.e. cantonese duck, peking duck....

:sigh :con


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

huh said:


> U.P.Kev said:
> 
> 
> > I answered no. I wonder if the vegetarians here ever feel quilt about eating meat.
> ...


Eating meat is not rape, anymore than eating a plant is rape though. So I guess I don't understand how you think the argument falls apart.

I would also object that we evolved to rape as a means of reproduction. Almost all societies view rape negatively. Seems we have evloved opposite to have sex and reproduce in controlled, committed, and consensual relationships.

A better comparison to rape would be stealing meat. And Sex to be omnivorous...and yes we evolved to crave meat and sex.

Anyway, I don't have any problems with vegetarians that don't feel it is ethical to eat animals. To each their own, but I personally don't see any ethical high ground.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

No, I do not feel guilty for eating meat. I have enough of my guilt misplaced elsewhere.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I eat dead animals without guilt.
Oh, the only thing making me feel guilty is paying so much for such small quantity or meat in my package.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No, never.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Logan X said:


> I eat dead animals without guilt.


Really? I thought they were typically eaten live.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I eat meat without guilt.


 :ditto


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Rufus said:


> Logan X said:
> 
> 
> > I eat dead animals without guilt.
> ...


To be eaten live, they'd need an audience. I always eat alone.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

U.P.Kev said:


> Eating meat is not rape, anymore than eating a plant is rape though. So I guess I don't understand how you think the argument falls apart.


Maybe I simply misunderstood what you implied.



U.P.Kev said:


> I am an omnivore that is what I evolved to do, eat meet and veggies. It is my destiny.


When most people say something like this, they are implying that because we evolved a certain characteristic that means it is ok to continue act out/continue said characteristic. This is commonly called an appeal to nature. See this wiki page for specifics.



U.P.Kev said:


> I would also object that we evolved to rape as a means of reproduction. Almost all societies view rape negatively. Seems we have evloved opposite to have sex and reproduce in controlled, committed, and consensual relationships.


No, it's not the normal reproductive strategy, but then again there are lots of evolved traits that aren't necessarily overly common, but they still exist. It's also a pretty good sign that it's an evolved strategy when you see it displayed in other animals. However, if you don't like the rape example, take infanticide. It's been well documented in human history and in other species, such as Dolphins. My point is merely to show that because something is "natural" or evolved doesn't make it right.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yes, sometimes. I'd like to become a vegetarian at some point.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

You vegetarians, go for it! If you know what you are doing as far as getting all the amino acids, nutrients, etc then you are probably healthier than I. 

Philosophical quesiton for ethical vegetarians. Is an animal worth more than a plant? We are all carbon based lifeforms. Sentient seems to be the best argument for ethical vegetarianism, but we don't really know how sentient a plant is though. If you bruise a tree it will try and repair the injury. Some plants recoil when touched, and some plants even eat meat (insects). Essentially is some life worth more than other life? I think this is an issue we have all thought about in one way or another. PETA sure has its perspective on this. Interesting question and ones answer probably dictates their attitude towards this question. It is certainly worth thinking about. For me, it is no eating meat is one of the most natural things for humans to do.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

"However, if you don't like the rape example, take infanticide. It's been well documented in human history and in other species, such as Dolphins. My point is merely to show that because something is "natural" or evolved doesn't make it right."

Of course in some cases your argument is correct, but in others it isn't. It is, "natural," to breathe and because it is natural doesn't make it wrong either.

We evolve a certain way because it was the most successful way to deal with the environment.

Infanticide and rape might be behavior strategies that minorties of the human race use, but they are not evolved traits. We didn't evolve a limb the size and shape of baby head inorder to kill babies, but we evolve an intestinal system, teeth and enzymes to digest both plants and meat.

So I guess the flaw in your argument is that you trying to equate, "limited natural behavior," to ,"physical evolution." Behaviors while influenced by evolution are not direct results like eating meat.

Does that help?

Again, we are designed to eat veggies too and if one is smart and balanced enough you can live on them. We are flex fuel.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Becky said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > I eat meat without guilt.
> ...


 :ditto No guilt here. At no point in my life have I ever considered becoming a vegetarian. I could easily live without meat, but I have no motivation to do so.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

U.P.Kev said:


> Philosophical quesiton for ethical vegetarians. Is an animal worth more than a plant?


I personally have a hard time coming up with a straight yes or no answer. I love everything this earth has to offer, and don't wish harm on any of it. Do I personally think plants have feelings? No. Do I feel bad when I step on grass? No. Do I use weed killer or do things to harm plants? No. At some point we have to give a little. For my lifestyle, eating only plants works. If plants screamed and kicked and fought for it's life, I would feel a lot differently. At this point in my life I would never eat meat again even if it was guaranteed that no animal for slaughter would ever feel pain again. I have no problem with other people that eat meat; it's their choice. I stopped eating meat because of what goes on in the slaughterhouses. The unsanitary conditions, and the horrible, horrible mistreatment, abuse, and pain that the animals go through while being transported to slaughter, and during slaughter (and for some the minute they're born it's downhill from there). For the people that argue that we shouldn't eat plants either, I roll my eyes. I've made one of the ultimate sacrifices for the good of animals, what can those people say for themselves? It's not what I'm NOT doing, it's what I AM doing that should be respected. It's not easy. If I went with the "plants have feeling too" philosophy, I would die because there would be nothing left to eat. At what point do we stop the arguing and start realizing that some good is better than none at all? We're all entitled to our own lifestyles and our own opinions, but I'm not badgering anyone that's eating meat. Why do I have to be criticized? This is in no way shape or form directed at anyone at this board, but rather the people that have frustrated me in real life, in the past (and will again in the future, I'm sure).


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it's very normal and healthy to eat meat, but I do feel bad about how the animals are treated.

In the ol days where you would actually go out and hunt the animal, I think it was a more respectful and natural way of getting meat. Whereas now the animals are treated like a commodity instead of another life.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

While I have zero guilt, I've experience some disgust when it comes to ground meat that I actually need to handle with my bare hands. Forming ground beef into burger shape isn't my idea of fun. I'm not nearly as bad as I used to be. I'm now willing to shove my hands in and make meatloaf, for example. I've found that oatmeal makes a very good filler (both healthy & cheap) in meatloaf and it's impossible to even tell there is oatmeal in it after it's cooked.

I've never gone hunting and don't expect to, but I don't think I could disembowel Bambi. I'd be willing to try Bambi (I've never had venison), but tearing out his guts is something I'd rather leave to somebody else. My brother used to work as a USDA meat inspector and his white uniform would be covered in blood from the slaughter house, though he still eats meat with no problem Hell, he'd eat virtually anything free that you put in front of him.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's definitely an interesting question. Most people don't seem to shake their heads at the lion that eats meat. This might be because the lion doesn't appear to exhibit any ability to "choose" what it eats. It just goes for the meat, and that's what its body needs in order to function adequately. I doubt lions would do well eating a vegan diet.

Humans are capable of eating a large variety of plants and animals though. If we could only survive on, say, deer meat, I doubt there would be much discussion on whether we should eat deer meat. Since we can eat a wider range of foods, I suppose that leads to these sort of questions arising.

I think humans' being social, relatively intelligent creatures can result in humans attributing a sort of shared, communal morality outside of their own species as well. I'm not saying this is "right" or "wrong," but I think a lot of evolved traits that benefitted the human species over time can "leak" into other species as well.

Also, it seems that people are more apt to eat meat the further they are personally removed from the slaughter process. If I had to personally slaughter every animal I ate, I don't think I'd be able to keep eating meat. It might be due to a sensitivity toward the well-being of others (and a personification of non-human animals). With the meat farms and slaughter process being far removed from my immediate consciousness though, it's easy to have your mind on "autopilot" and see meat as any other commodity item (like nails, staples, pencils, etc.).

I'm not really drawing any conclusion in this post. That's just a few thoughts that came to mind.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

An interesting side question... Would the same people who experience significant guilt with personally eating meat prevent a carnivorous pet (like a cat) from eating meat, or is this okay since the animal requires meat for survival?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Actually, I have known some Vegans who put their dogs on vegan diets.

Their dogs seemed to be doing ok, though I know if the dog had any say in the matter he would jump for some bacon.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm an omnivore.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I feel guilt about wasting meat. So now, unless the meal is truely awful, I try to eat everything that is on my plate. I voted "yes, some of the time", but I think my answer is closer to "no, never".

I have been considering quiting catch and release fishing. It just seems like I'm torturing fish for fun. If I was catching them to eat, I wouldn't view it as being wrong. I know catch and release has an important place in conservation, it just seems wrong sometimes.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

But didn't humans evolve to eat meat as well? Didn't prehistoric man figure out how to fashion spear heads from stone and then go out with the other men of the group to hunt down dinner. There would seem to be some evolutionary basis for eating meat.

Modern man tends to hunt for meat pre-packaged at grocery stores, but that's just the 21st century method of a prehistoric activity. A few more primal males dress in blaze orange and get their meat out in the woods with a rifle, shotgun, handgun, or bow.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Never.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

omgnoudidnt said:


> U.P.Kev said:
> 
> 
> > Philosophical quesiton for ethical vegetarians. Is an animal worth more than a plant?
> ...


You shouldn't be criticized. I think it stupid to assume we should have input over others choices regarding what we eat for the most part. I even think when done right vegetarians are healthier.

The reality is each person has to live with their own conscience and aside from trace minerals all food was or is alive at one point.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

All interesting responses. Currently the vote is split 21 to 17 in favor of those who have no heart .. er no compunction in eating meat. jk


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I do. I stopped eating pork when I realized that pigs were extremely intelligent.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

No. Good thing too, 'cause animals are deeeeelicious!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

The problem is we don't hunt and we don't farm. We have big companies to do the farming for us, for the most part, and they choose the cheapest, most profitable method of farming, which results in treating animals - sentient beings - as if they were mindless protein objects.

No, an animal is not necessarily worth more than a plant. However, plants aren't subject to cruelty the way animals are.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I voted no, but actually I definitely feel guilty sometimes because I know a lot of meat animals currently live in very cruel conditions, and I'm all for reforming the meat industry. The factory-model mass-production of meat has made it so cheap and readily available now, people just take it for granted and don't give a thought to the suffering of the animal. Plus, the current system is environmentally unsustainable.

I think people would eat less meat if they had to kill and prep it themselves, but only because it's a lot more time-consuming and labor-intensive than just grabbing a packet of it off the shelf, not necessarily because they'd sympathize more with the animal. My impression of farmers who kill their own meat is that they are not at all sentimental about it. Obviously they have respect for the animal, because they worked hard to raise the animal and that animal is a valuable resource.

Certain animals were domesticated thousands of years ago, and were raised and bred by humans for a single purpose: to be eaten. _That is their entire purpose for existing_. If we didn't eat them, what would we do with them? Just let them wander free in the wild? They wouldn't even begin to know how to take care of themselves. Those instincts were bred out of them a long time ago. They'd probably just go extinct, and if they didn't, we'd probably still have to start killing them at some point just to control their population. I support giving meat animals as comfortable and healthy and full a life as possible, but in the end they are still a resource, albeit a valuable one that should be treated with the respect it deserves.


----------



## javasirc (Jan 27, 2008)

I said yes because whenever i eat meat, the image of a tortured animal pops into my head.

Ive watched quite a few PETA videos on Youtube, and the way animals are processed for meat is disturbing. Slamming a chickin into a machine that rips out its feathers, then throwing it in boiling water while its alive isnt right. The slaughter houses also skin cows and other large animals alive, and dont use any pain killers.

The earth's human population is way over its limits. Animal farms actually alter animal's DNA so they mass produce and grow very fast so people can eat. And only the rich countries get the meat. The poor countries remain starving to death.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Meat is delicious and I thoroughly enjoy eating it. No guilt for me.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Hell no.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

About 50% don't feel guilt. Cold hearted bastards.

Just kidding.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I did with I was young. My family laughed at me.

I rarely do today, but I still refer to meat served as "dead animal" or similar.

"Hey dad, pass the slaughtered flesh please. Thanks." Chomp, chomp, chew.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah. I've gone through vegetarian phases. Right now I'm in a carniverous phase.

I used to have nightmares that I was biting into a live chicken. Whenever I get that nightmare, I don't eat meat for at least a few months.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I feel no guilt at all.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

No guilt, but sometimes digust when I know what the ingredients are like hotdogs. I still eat it though, heh.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Don't eat meat but do eat the animal products and feel guilty about that sometimes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This thread makes me hungry. For meat, of course.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I never feel guilty for eating meat. The taste helps me forget. Yum yum.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm under the firm believe that if animals weren't meant to be eaten they wouldn't be so cram-packed with nutritious goodness.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Coward said:


> I'm under the firm believe that if animals weren't meant to be eaten they wouldn't be so cram-packed with nutritious goodness.


Humans are also "cram-packed with nutritious goodness", so by your reasoning we should be eating each other.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

KimberlyK said:


> Humans are also "cram-packed with nutritious goodness", so by your reasoning we should be eating each other.


With so many people starving, maybe we should be, uhm ... er ... recycling.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

^ lol :lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

KimberlyK said:


> Coward said:
> 
> 
> > I'm under the firm believe that if animals weren't meant to be eaten they wouldn't be so cram-packed with nutritious goodness.
> ...


I volunteer the Irish.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

ardrum said:


> It's definitely an interesting question. Most people don't seem to shake their heads at the lion that eats meat. This might be because the lion doesn't appear to exhibit any ability to "choose" what it eats. It just goes for the meat, and that's what its body needs in order to function adequately. I doubt lions would do well eating a vegan diet.
> 
> Humans are capable of eating a large variety of plants and animals though. If we could only survive on, say, deer meat, I doubt there would be much discussion on whether we should eat deer meat. Since we can eat a wider range of foods, I suppose that leads to these sort of questions arising.
> 
> ...


My speculations are of the opposite. There are vegetarians (I doubt there were many vegetarians back in the day, but I may be wrong) precisely because we are removed from the slaughter process or the killing of animals in general. Most people aren't raised with it and never have to deal with it, so when they hear a pig squealing in pain or see a cow in pain or whatever, they're much more sensitive to it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > It's definitely an interesting question. Most people don't seem to shake their heads at the lion that eats meat. This might be because the lion doesn't appear to exhibit any ability to "choose" what it eats. It just goes for the meat, and that's what its body needs in order to function adequately. I doubt lions would do well eating a vegan diet.
> ...


Oh I see what you're saying. Being exposed to the slaughter process would have a desensitizing impact after awhile? I suppose it's also like war vetarans not shying away from pulling the trigger after dozens of bloody battles.

I don't want to derail the thread too much, but I do think it's interesting to think about what might be the primary diet of human beings for the majority of their evolution. With so many processed foods and artificial ingredients not being in the human diet for very long in regards to a species timeline, it would make sense that it could be having disasterous impacts on health.

I suppose fruits, nuts, berries, vegetables that don't require extensive cooking, and other stuff like that has a nice, long history of being in the human diet. Fish and some other game are probably in there too, especially after fire was used. I suppose this is like a Paleo diet (pre-agriculture and pre-corn-fed animals). I can't imagine eating too many raw animals. Yikes.

I doubt there has ever been as much sugar in our diets until now though. Corn Syrup Nation! :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah i always feel guilty when i eat a big *** cheeseburger nah i think more along the lines of Damn this is good someone throw me a beer already.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

ardum said:


> Oh I see what you're saying. Being exposed to the slaughter process would have a desensitizing impact after awhile? I suppose it's also like war vetarans not shying away from pulling the trigger after dozens of bloody battles.


heh Maybe, except I haven't heard any cases of people who kill animals having any psychological problems as a result. It's probably due to us being species-centric or not being in harm's way when killing animals.

Vegetarians may be the result of a sensitizing effect from society, due to disney cartoons, dealing with animals primarily as pets, not having to kill animals themselves, etc.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Disney cartoons, seriously?

Eh, I don't really feel like discussing the subject now. Maybe later when I am more lucid.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I only felt guilty once, when I ate reindeer sausage in Alaska and then cat burglar took me to a reindeer farm. They were so cute and I had just eaten one of their friends! :lol


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Rufus said:


> Disney cartoons, seriously?
> 
> Eh, I don't really feel like discussing the subject now. Maybe later when I am more lucid.


All the anthropomorphizing of animals (other than humans) in disney cartoons, and the like, may have had an affect on people with certain dispositions. Why not? People are influenced by all kinds of things subconsciously.

Anyway, I'm not concluding vegetarianism is wrong. I'm just answering someone else's wondering with my own wondering.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Okay, that's a good explanation. I see how there could be truth in that.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Rarely, but sometimes.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks all .. for making this my most successful post ever!! 

ok, carry on (please).


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

not really. although I did watch some youtube videos on slaughter houses and the way KFC treats it's chickens. I decided no more KFC after seeing workers throwing chickens against walls and other cruel things like that.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not really. :stu


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Honestly for anyone that doesn't feel guilty at all goto hulu.com and watch the "30 days" that they take a hunter to some cow farms

here's the link. You have to register but hulu is cool and 100% legal... so just do it. It's all free too 
http://www.hulu.com/watch/24012/30-days ... vepisode,1

I eat meat, and I love it... but just watch it and you may have a slightly different view on things. TBH I don't think the guy in the show is going to change or anything but he sure isn't ignorant about the issue anymore.

If your wondering hulu is run by the tv companies for online viewing so it's not some questionable website, they also don't send me spam... if your wondering.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I would feel retarded if I felt guilty. I love my chicken, pork, beef. mmmmmm so good.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

So are you saying only retarded people feel bad about eating meat?


----------

